# BCAA's



## gymrat827 (Dec 12, 2013)

who uses em??  if so what ratio??  

when do you take them??


im ah intra work out guy and sometimes with meals when I think im low on protein.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 12, 2013)

I have a set of bcaa with a a gram each.  im suppose to take 4 pills daily.

havent used them.  still sitting in my drawer.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 12, 2013)

I usually get a minimum of 1g/lb BW in PRO so BCAA's won't benefit me much and personally don't use them but here's an excerpt for you. If interested I can link the whole article. 



> Branched Chain Amino Acids (BCAAs) is a term used to refer to three amino acids that are grouped together due their branched chain nature. These are Leucine, Isoleucine, and Valine.
> 
> Of these three amino acids, leucine appears to be an important player in muscle protein synthesis and preventing muscle protein breakdown (via its metabolites HICA and HMB) while isoleucine appears to be a fairly potent amino acid to induce glucose uptake into cells. The combination of the two potentially aids muscle cell growth. Valine is under-researched relative to the other two, and the role valine plays in a BCAA supplement is not ascertained.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 12, 2013)

ON makes good bcaa.I used to take about 5 g a day after workout


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

I take Modern BCAA after every work out.


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 12, 2013)

i dont supplement anything, only thing ill take is liv52 when i cycle, i want lubed joints.. run decca, increase estrogen levels...... already cruising on 1400ng/dl test levels so id like to think i recover pretty swell, money blown on bcaa, fish oils, multi vit etc is money that could of been blown on gear/food


----------



## DJ21 (Dec 12, 2013)

I noticed a big difference in my workouts with BCAAs. I take 1200mg before I work out.


----------



## AndroSport (Dec 12, 2013)

I take before or intra workout... if pills i will take before but I am trying a new drink and I take it with 30g carbs mixed in intra.

The new one I am trying is made by GAT and takes like a freakin jolly rancher lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 12, 2013)

intra work out, when i do cardio after (100min at gym) they make a difference.  sip while lifting and the cardio isnt a as exhausting.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Dec 12, 2013)

I use them intra work out Two heaping table spoon fulls since the brand I buy is so cheap they dont give you a freaking scoop comes out to about 5g's

here is the link it is modern bcaa in bulk lol 

http://www.nutraplanet.com/product/uspowders/bulk-modern-bcaa-1-kg.html


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 12, 2013)

Bcaa's is one of the only supplement i will buy.  I take before workout and use nutrabio BCAA 5000, which is 2:1:1 ratio.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 12, 2013)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I use them intra work out Two heaping table spoon fulls since the brand I buy is so cheap they dont give you a freaking scoop comes out to about 5g's
> 
> here is the link it is modern bcaa in bulk lol
> 
> http://www.nutraplanet.com/product/uspowders/bulk-modern-bcaa-1-kg.html



i get those too.


----------



## SuperBane (Dec 12, 2013)

While nutra had usplabs "oops" bcaa in bulk for cheap I was using them.
pre - during and post.
from about 10 - 15 grams each. (10,12,15) (serving size was like 12.5 or something)
Haven't really had any since that deal came and went.

I bought some silk amino acid (Blox). I want a refund. I could have poured blue raspberry kool aid in a jug and called it a day.


----------



## SuperBane (Dec 12, 2013)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I use them intra work out Two heaping table spoon fulls since the brand I buy is so cheap they dont give you a freaking scoop comes out to about 5g's
> 
> here is the link it is modern bcaa in bulk lol
> 
> http://www.nutraplanet.com/product/uspowders/bulk-modern-bcaa-1-kg.html



Holy shit.
That deal is back again?
YES.
Disappeared from nutra at one point.
I quit posting at AM too so I never...
wow nice!

Funny how these are back as it was suppose to only be a deal/available because usplabs ****ed up on the flavoring of what was suppose to be their new bcaa line at the time.
whatever.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 12, 2013)

for the most part they will have it in stock.  I buy one every few months and typically just add taurine for back/calf pumps.


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 12, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> for the most part they will have it in stock.  I buy one every few months and typically just add taurine for back/calf pumps.



Guys check out Nutrabio.com, they carry bulk powders too and much cheaper.  BCAA 5000 Powder - 400 Grams
Availability: In Stock
Item: 24020
Our Price: $23.99
I like their products becasue of this


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 15, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> Guys check out Nutrabio.com, they carry bulk powders too and much cheaper.  BCAA 5000 Powder - 400 Grams
> Availability: In Stock
> Item: 24020
> Our Price: $23.99
> I like their products becasue of this



Damn thats cool i want to try em out. I was literally just about to place an order for some bcaas from nutra and I decided to check the forum for some bcaa knowledge lol has anyone tried this nutra bio.com ?


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 16, 2013)

I just put in my gallon jug and drink all day..


----------



## BIGGIE (Dec 22, 2013)

I have two bottles sitting on the counter, not even tried them yet. I guess I might as well use them.


----------



## mrdubbz (Dec 31, 2013)

I use BCAA's before and after my workouts. I use capsules before hand at about 5grams and my post workout whey powder has 5 grams that I supplement with another 5 grams through capsules.


----------

